# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιψδ.

## Iwanna.

Καλησπέρα.... Γράφω πρώτη φορά εδώ περα.. παρακολουθώ καιρό το φόρουμ. Όμως είπα και εγώ να γράψω για το δικό μου θέμα γιατί πραγματικά δεν το αντέχω άλλο όλο αυτο και θέλω να το πω κάπου που ξέρω ότι θα με καταλάβουν γιατί θα έχουν ίδιο η παρόμοιο θέμα με το δικό μου. Όλα ξεκίνησαν το 2012 όταν ήμουνα 12 χρονών δηλαδή.... Έκανα κάποια πράγματα που ήξερα πως ήταν παράλογα. Όμως δεν έδινα σημασία τότε ήμουνα μικρή και δεν συνέβαιναν και τόσο συχνά... Δηλαδή 3-4 ώρες συνολικά την μέρα.... Μεγαλώνοντας όμως όλο και καινούριες σκέψεις κάθε μέρα άγχος φόβος... Τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια όλο αυτό έχει αρχίσει να μεγαλωνει. Είχα επισκεφθεί πριν 1 χρόνο ψυχολόγο της είπα το πρόβλημα μου αλλά επειδή ήταν φίλη μιας μεγαλύτερης σε ηλικία συμμαθήτριας μου μου είχε πει πως για να συνεχίσουμε θα πρέπει να το μάθει και η μητέρα μου για ήμουνα 17. Έτσι επειδή εγώ δεν μπορούσα να της μιλήσω ντρεπόμουν κάτσαμε με την ψυχολόγο και της έγραψα ένα γράμμα όπου της έλεγα για όλο αυτό. Όταν της το έδωσα και το διάβασε με πήγε σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος απλά δεν έκανε τίποταα. Της είχα ζητήσει να μην το πει πουθενά. Και όμως με αγνόησε και μια μέρα την άκουσα που έλεγε στην θεία μου και την γιαγιά μου για το πρόβλημα μου. Από τότε με κοροϊδεύουν όταν με βλέπουν να κάνω αυτές τις περίεργες κινήσεις τους ψυχαναγκασμούς κλπ. Πλεον είμαι 18 χρόνων και έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα και την αυτοκτονία. Δεν το αντέχω άλλο όλο αυτό. Από την ώρα που ξυπνάω μέχρι και την ώρα που θα πέσω για ύπνο έχω αυτές τις σκέψεις και την φωνή μέσα μου να μου λέει "αν δεν κάνεις αυτό θα γίνει αυτό. Θα πάθεις κακό. Θα κάνεις κακό." Και αναγκάστηκα κάνω αυτό που μου έχει μπει στο μυαλό για να μειωθεί το άγχος και να φύγει εκείνη η σκέψη για εκείνη την ώρα. Ακόμα και το βράδυ δεν κοιμάμαι καλά... Η θα ξυπνάω κάθε μισή ώρα η κάθε μισή ώρα η θα βλέπω εφιάλτες.... Συχνούς και καθημερινούς πονοκεφάλους (που δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται με αυτό το θέμα). Έχω σταματήσει να κάνω πράγματα που έκανα παλιά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο βοήθεια.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα οπως περιέγραψες οτι βιώνεις την ιδψ, καταλαβα ποσο επίπονη ειναι. Βρε κοριτσι μου μην συζητάς για αυτοκτονίες, ξέκινα απο αυτο τουλαχιστον και προσπαθησε να δεις και αλλον ψυχολογο.
Μικρα βήματα καθε φορα, λιγο πείσμα θα βοηθήσουν, αν δεν κανεις το ταδε θα συμβει αυτο, ΜΗΝ το κανεις να δεις οτι δεν θα συμβει και σιγα σιγα θα δεις οτι δεν θα τις φοβασαι πλεον αυτες τις ιδεες και να θυμασαι πως οτι δεν φοβασαι σε εγκαταλείπει αυτο εσενα και οχι εσυ αυτο. 
Πατά επεξεργασία στο κείμενο σου και σβήσε την αυτοκτονία.

----------


## Iwanna.

Δεν μπορώ το σκέφτομαι χωρίς να το θέλω είναι σαν κάτι να μου λέει πως αν δεν κάνω κάτι θα γίνει κάτι κακό.... Από βδομάδα θα πάω σε ψυχίατρο...

----------


## eleni.p

Προσπάθησε να αντισταθείς στους καταναγκασμους θα νιώσεις αγχος στην αρχή αλλά σιγά σιγά θα περνάει . Θα το δεις!!

----------


## menis_64

> Δεν μπορώ το σκέφτομαι χωρίς να το θέλω είναι σαν κάτι να μου λέει πως αν δεν κάνω κάτι θα γίνει κάτι κακό.... Από βδομάδα θα πάω σε ψυχίατρο...


ο ψυχιατρος σημαινει ισον αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη... θα σου συμβουλευα να μην βιαστεις να παρεις σκευασματα απο τα 18... ειναι πολυ νωρις! οχι οτι μπορεις να τα παρεις μετα ανενοχλητα, αλλα καλα ειναι να μην κανεις γενικα καμια αρχη...! θα ηθελα να σε βοηθησω και να σου πω να το ψαξεις εναλλαχτικα το θεμα.. υπαρχουν χιλιαδες λυσεις εναλλαχτικες... οχι χημεια!!! εγω το μετανιωσα που τα εβαλα στο στομα μου, καπου εκει στα 20 μου! εχεις ακουσει για την θεραπευτικη κανναβη? βοηθαει σε πολλα και πολυ πιο φυτικα και χωρις παρενεργειες... κοιτα γενικα τωρα τι κανεις στην ζωη σου? σπουδαζεις κατι? μενεις με τους γονεις σου? γενικα πες μας κατι!

----------


## Iwanna.

Δεν το αντέχω άλλο και νομίζω πως η μόνη λύση είναι η αγωγη. Όχι δεν σπουδάζω.... Μένω με την γιαγιά και τον παππού.... Γενικά δεν έκανα κάτι από όταν τελείωσα το σχολείο αλλά σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινάω δουλειά ελπίζω να είμαι καλύτερα και να με βοηθήσει γιατί μέσα στο σπίτι το άγχος μου είναι 10000 φορές μεγαλύτερο από όταν είμαι έξω

----------


## menis_64

> Δεν το αντέχω άλλο και νομίζω πως η μόνη λύση είναι η αγωγη. Όχι δεν σπουδάζω.... Μένω με την γιαγιά και τον παππού.... Γενικά δεν έκανα κάτι από όταν τελείωσα το σχολείο αλλά σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινάω δουλειά ελπίζω να είμαι καλύτερα και να με βοηθήσει γιατί μέσα στο σπίτι το άγχος μου είναι 10000 φορές μεγαλύτερο από όταν είμαι έξω


Από που μπορώ να σε μιλήσω λίγο πριβε;; καθώς είσαι νέο μέλος και δεν μου επιτρέπει να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα... Θα έδινες κάποιο email;; ;;

----------


## Iwanna.

Ναι βέβαια. [email protected]

----------


## menis_64

> Ναι βέβαια. [email protected]


Σου έχω στείλει, δες μήπως πάει η άλληγραφια και στα σπάμ

----------


## eleni.p

Καλησπέρα μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις ποιες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες εννοείς? Έχεις κάνει κάποια κ σε βοήθησε? Εγώ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά μου είπε ο ψυχολόγος να σκεφτώ τα φάρμακα ώστε να είμαι σε θέση να δεχτώ πιο εύκολα όσα μου λέει.. Εγ φυσικά δε θέλω να ακούσω καν για φάρμακα κ θέλω πρώτα να ψαχτω εναλλακτικά.. Λέω να δοκιμάσω κ βελόνισμο

----------


## menis_64

Τον βελονισμό τον θεωρώ καταπληκτικό.. Είχα κάνει μία συνέδρια για δοκιμή και έμεινα ευχαριστημένος.. Δεν τον συνέχισα τότε για οικονομικούς λόγους...

Ως εναλλακτικές εννοώ και φυτικά σκεύασματα για κατάθλιψη και άγχος.. Και φαρμακευτική κανναβη... Και τον βελονισμό που είπες εσύ... Και ψυχοθεραπεία..

----------


## eleni.p

Για την φαρμακευτική κάναβη 1η φιρα το ακούω.. Εσύ το έχεις ξεπεράσει με κάποιο τρόπο?

----------


## menis_64

εχουνε ξεφυτρωσει το ενα πισω απο το αλλο.. εννοω τα καταστηματα που πουλουν cbd, η cbd πηρε εγκριση στην Ελλαδα να πωλειται σαν φαρμακευτικη κανναβη... ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα στοιχεια που εμπεριεχεται στο φυτο της κανναβης.. αυτο πηρε εγκριση διοτι βρεθηκε οτι εχει παρα πολλα οφελη και κυριως στην ψυχικη υγεια... σε καποιες χωρες ηταν νομιμο πριν καιρο, οπως η Ολλανδια που ηξερα.. τωρα αποφασισαν να πανε την ελλαδα μπροστα! ετσι μπορεις να κανεις την δικη σου δοκιμη με το cbd και να το χρησιμοποιησεις προς οφελος δικο σου...

εγω εχω βελτιωθει με ενα συναφασμενο τροπο, δηλαδη λιγο απο ολα, που στην ουσια δεν μπορω να ''βαφτισω'' ενα συγκεκριμενο προιον ως το γιατρικο μου.. δοκιμαζω συνεχεια πολλα και αξιολογω την κατασταση μου και ποσο με βοηθαει... αν βλεπω οφελη το κρατω, αν οχι δοκιμαζω καποιο αλλο...

----------


## Μαγδα

> εχουνε ξεφυτρωσει το ενα πισω απο το αλλο.. εννοω τα καταστηματα που πουλουν cbd, η cbd πηρε εγκριση στην Ελλαδα να πωλειται σαν φαρμακευτικη κανναβη... ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα στοιχεια που εμπεριεχεται στο φυτο της κανναβης.. αυτο πηρε εγκριση διοτι βρεθηκε οτι εχει παρα πολλα οφελη και κυριως στην ψυχικη υγεια... σε καποιες χωρες ηταν νομιμο πριν καιρο, οπως η Ολλανδια που ηξερα.. τωρα αποφασισαν να πανε την ελλαδα μπροστα! ετσι μπορεις να κανεις την δικη σου δοκιμη με το cbd και να το χρησιμοποιησεις προς οφελος δικο σου...
> 
> εγω εχω βελτιωθει με ενα συναφασμενο τροπο, δηλαδη λιγο απο ολα, που στην ουσια δεν μπορω να ''βαφτισω'' ενα συγκεκριμενο προιον ως το γιατρικο μου.. δοκιμαζω συνεχεια πολλα και αξιολογω την κατασταση μου και ποσο με βοηθαει... αν βλεπω οφελη το κρατω, αν οχι δοκιμαζω καποιο αλλο...


Το έλαιο καναβις το συνταγογραφει γιατρός;Ή έτσι πας στο μαγαζί και το αγοράζεις;

----------


## menis_64

μαγαζι με προιντα κανναβης πχ.. 
https://natural-care.gr/?gclid=Cj0KC...gaAnJjEALw_wcB

----------


## eleni.p

Έχει πολλά προϊόντα.. Ποιο επιλέγουμε κ σε τι δοσολογίες?

----------


## menis_64

Εγώ θα επελέγα το λάδι... Είναι πιο εύχρηστο να το έχεις μαζί σου...

Για την δοσολογία εξάλλου θα στο πούνε και αυτοί όταν επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους... Ξεκινάμε πάντα με ένα προϊόν που έχει χαμηλή δοσολογία και εάν είναι ας πούμε το λάδι παίρνουμε μια σταγόνα την ημέρα, μετά δύο, αργότερα τρεις μέχρι να βρούμε αυτό που μας καλύπτει...

Δεν έχουμε όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο άγχος, ούτε την ίδια κατάθλιψη εαν πρόκειται για κατάθλιψη, οπότε και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συστήση για δοσολογία..

Ο καθένας ψάχνει αυτήν που είναι για την δική του περίπτωση

----------


## eleni.p

Και είναι ασφαλές?? Τα φοβάμαι είναι αλήθεια αλλά απ τα χάπια το προτιμώ..

----------


## menis_64

το φοβασαι? δεν θα επρεπε....!!! εδω τα χαπια ειναι χημικα, εχουν πολλες παρενεργειες και αγνωστο τι αλλαγες προκαλουν στον εγκεφαλο .. αυτα θα επρεπε να φοβασαι... το cbd ειναι μια φυσικη ουσια, που βεβιασμενα καποτε ειχα απογορευτει, εχει βρεθει σε τοσες μελετες ποσες θεραπευτικες ενδειξεις εχει και τελος ξανα νομιμοποιηθηκε.. αυτο ειναι ολο!

----------


## eleni.p

Μακάρι.. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο γνωσιακή συμπεριφορικη θεραπεία έχεις κάνει?

----------


## menis_64

> Μακάρι.. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο γνωσιακή συμπεριφορικη θεραπεία έχεις κάνει?


ειχα κανει καμια 10 αρια συνεδριες... εξαρταται με ποιον θα δουλεψεις για να δουλεψει σε σενα! δεν θεωρω ολους τους ψυχολογους οτι ειναι καταλληλοι για τον καθενα...συνηθως θα πρεπει να βρεις εναν που να ταιριαζεται και λιγο ιδιοσυγκρασιακα!

----------


## eleni.p

Ναι σίγουρα απλά ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για την δομή της ψυχοθεραπείας σου έβαζε να κάνεις πράγματα κ να δουλεύεις και "στο σπίτι" σταδιακή έκθεση κλπ.. Εμένα μου λέει να εκτιθομαι σ αυτό που φοβάμαι.. Αλά έτσι μόνη μου δε μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς κάποια καθοδήγηση

----------


## menis_64

> Ναι σίγουρα απλά ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για την δομή της ψυχοθεραπείας σου έβαζε να κάνεις πράγματα κ να δουλεύεις και "στο σπίτι" σταδιακή έκθεση κλπ.. Εμένα μου λέει να εκτιθομαι σ αυτό που φοβάμαι.. Αλά έτσι μόνη μου δε μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς κάποια καθοδήγηση


ναι μου εβαζε και εργασια για το σπιτι...!! Συνηθως για να ξεπερασεις μια φοβια ο μονος τροπος που σου λενε ειναι να ερθεις αντιμετωπος με αυτην την φοβια σου ωστε να εξοικιωθεις με τον φοβο αυτον και να μην νιωθεις αγχος.....

----------


## eleni.p

> Ναι σίγουρα απλά ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για την δομή της ψυχοθεραπείας σου έβαζε να κάνεις πράγματα κ να δουλεύεις και "στο σπίτι" σταδιακή έκθεση κλπ.. Εμένα μου λέει να εκτιθομαι σ αυτό που φοβάμαι.. Αλά έτσι μόνη μου δε μπορώ να το κάνω χωρίς κάποια καθοδήγηση


Ναι το ξερω αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να γίνεται κάπως σταδιακά.. Με κάποια καθοδήγηση? Αλλιώς θα το κάναμε κ μόνοι μας δε θα χρειαζομασταν ψυχολόγο.. Αν επιτρέπεται το εργασίες σου έβαζε.? Εγώ πάω από τον περασμένο Μάιο κ δε μου έχει κάνει τέτοιες τύπου ασκήσεις που διαβάζω ειδικά σε ξένα σαιτ

----------


## menis_64

αν μπορει να γινει σταδιακα, τοτε εχει καλως... αλλα δεν ξερω για ποιο πραγμα μου μιλας οποτε και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο... 
εμενα μου εβαζε για παραδειγμα να καταγραφω μια αρνητικη σκεψη που εκανα και να εγραφα απο διπλα την αντιθετης της, σε θετικη...
μου εβαζε να καταγραφω διαφορους στοχους και να προσπαθω την υολποιηση τους και αλλα σχετικα!

----------


## eleni.p

Για ΙΨΔ μιλάω κ εγώ.. Εμένα τίποτα από αυτά που λες.. Ότι πούμε στο γραφείο που προσπαθεί να μου πει με λόγια πως κάνω λάθος που πιστεύω τις σκέψεις μου κ να μην τους δίνω σημασία.. Μα γίνεται έτσι απλά να μην τους δίνω σημασία.. Κ όχι τίποτα άλλο δεν έχω κ όρεξη να πάω σε καινούριο ψυχολόγο κ να τα ξαναλέω πάλι απ την αρχή..

----------


## eleni.p

> αν μπορει να γινει σταδιακα, τοτε εχει καλως... αλλα δεν ξερω για ποιο πραγμα μου μιλας οποτε και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο... 
> εμενα μου εβαζε για παραδειγμα να καταγραφω μια αρνητικη σκεψη που εκανα και να εγραφα απο διπλα την αντιθετης της, σε θετικη...
> μου εβαζε να καταγραφω διαφορους στοχους και να προσπαθω την υολποιηση τους και αλλα σχετικα!


 Πολύ ωραία ακούγονται πάντως αυτά που σου έβαζε να κάνεις.. Εμένα τίποτα

----------


## menis_64

> Πολύ ωραία ακούγονται πάντως αυτά που σου έβαζε να κάνεις.. Εμένα τίποτα


ζητησε τα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni.p

Μα εγω θα του τα πω? αυτός μόνος του δεν πρέπει να το κάνει? Κ όταν του είπα αν υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές μου λέει ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μη δίνω σημασία στις ιδέες μου.. Πφφφ

----------


## menis_64

> Μα εγω θα του τα πω? αυτός μόνος του δεν πρέπει να το κάνει? Κ όταν του είπα αν υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές μου λέει ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μη δίνω σημασία στις ιδέες μου.. Πφφφ


τι ακριβως φοβιες εχεις και επισκεφτεσαι ψυχοθεραπευτη?

----------


## eleni.p

Hocd έχω. Που έχει επηρεάσει και τις σχέσεις μου Κ κάτι φοβίες με κατάποση ορισμένες φιρες ασανσέρ κλπ, μου έχει πει ότι έχω ΙΨΔ σε μέτρια μορφή κ αφού κάνουμε τόσους μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία τώρα μου λέει ότι ίσως να σκεφτώ τα φάρμακα για να είναι πιο δεκτική σ αυτά που μου λέει..μα όσο κ να σου λένε ότι δεν είσαι κάτι που εσύ νομίζεις ότι είσαι πως να το δεις με λογική αφού η αμφιβολία υπάρχει σ αυτήν τη διαταραχή

----------


## menis_64

> Hocd έχω. Που έχει επηρεάσει και τις σχέσεις μου Κ κάτι φοβίες με κατάποση ορισμένες φιρες ασανσέρ κλπ, μου έχει πει ότι έχω ΙΨΔ σε μέτρια μορφή κ αφού κάνουμε τόσους μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία τώρα μου λέει ότι ίσως να σκεφτώ τα φάρμακα για να είναι πιο δεκτική σ αυτά που μου λέει..μα όσο κ να σου λένε ότι δεν είσαι κάτι που εσύ νομίζεις ότι είσαι πως να το δεις με λογική αφού η αμφιβολία υπάρχει σ αυτήν τη διαταραχή


τα χημικα σκευασματα να μην τα σκεφτεις καθολου! δεν ειναι για να γινεις πιο δεχτικη σε αυτα που σου λεει, αλλα για να ξεκινησεις κανονικα αγωγη.... εγω πιστευω οτι το cbd θα σε βοηθησει περισσοτερο!

----------


## eleni.p

> τα χημικα σκευασματα να μην τα σκεφτεις καθολου! δεν ειναι για να γινεις πιο δεχτικη σε αυτα που σου λεει, αλλα για να ξεκινησεις κανονικα αγωγη.... εγω πιστευω οτι το cbd θα σε βοηθησει περισσοτερο!


Ναι να ξεκινήσω αγωγή για 9 μήνες, κ εγώ τα φοβάμαι πολύ τα φάρμακα.. Ναι θα το δοκιμάσω όπως κ τον βελονισμό.. Κ να δούμε..

----------


## eleni.p

Έχω ακούσει που λένε για τα προβιοτικα έχετε ακούσει τίποτα?

----------


## menis_64

> Έχω ακούσει που λένε για τα προβιοτικα έχετε ακούσει τίποτα?


Είναι τα καλά βακτηρίδια του εντέρου.. Εγώ όταν τα έπαιρνα με βοήθησαν στην σωστή και ολοκληρωτική εκκένωση του εντέρου

----------


## eleni.p

> Είναι τα καλά βακτηρίδια του εντέρου.. Εγώ όταν τα έπαιρνα με βοήθησαν στην σωστή και ολοκληρωτική εκκένωση του εντέρου


Ναι το ξέρω,,αλλά έχω διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει μια συσχέτιση με την ΙΨΔ όπως κ όλες οι ασθένειες λένε κάποιες έρευνες ότι ξεκινάνε απ το έντερο.. Τι να πω.. Ο ψυχολόγος μου δεν πιστεύει ότι τίποτα εναλλακτικό δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει την χημεία του εγκεφάλου την σεροτινινη δηλ. Εκτός απ τα χάπια

----------


## menis_64

Είναι κρίμα που πολλοί ψυχολόγοι πιστεύουν αυτά τα αισχρά πράγματα... Για μένα είναι μη επαρκείς ενημερωμένοι και εκτός επί τούτο παρακινουν ανθρώπους να πάρουν χάπια. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά αποδείξεις ότι έχουνε κάνει μετρήσεις στην χημεία του εγκεφάλου, και ότι έχει βρεθεί ότι η χαμηλή σεροτινινη είναι η αιτία για την πρόκληση ψυχικών διαταραχών... Και ότι με τα χάπια διορθώνεται αυτήν η χημεία.. Το άρθρο αυτό το λέει ξεκάθαρα... Διάβασε το και μην μπλέξεις με ψυχοτροπα.. Είμαι εδώ να σε δώσω τα φώτα μου για εναλλακτικές θεραπείες..

https://www.maniokatathlipsi.gr/2013...cal_imbalance/

Όσο για αυτό που λες ότι τα προβιοτικα συνδέονται με ψυχικές διαταραχες η απάντηση μου είναι ίσως! αν σκεφτούμε ότι βοηθούν στο να μεταβολιζουν σωστά την τροφή μας, άρα εδώ δεν κολλάει το η τροφή ην το φάρμακο μας του Ιπποκράτη;; από ένα διαταραγμένο έντερο προφανώς ο οργανισμός δεν παίρνει όλα τα στοιχεία από τις τροφές...

Μην εμπιστεύεσαι τους ψυχιατρους και μην τους θεωρείς ως αυθεντία και ότι αυτοί ξέρουν τι σου χρειάζεται... Έχει γίνει πολύ της μόδας να παίρνουμε χάπια σήμερα λες και είναι παστιλιες και καραμελες.. Πάω πάσο για όσους έχουν σχιζοφρένεια... Μερικοί μπορεί να γίνουν επικυνδινοι και για τον εαυτό τους όταν δεν έχουν κάτι να τους θολώνει λίγο.. Τα αντιψυχωτικα είναι κάποια προσωρινή λύση για αυτούς... 


> Ναι το ξέρω,,αλλά έχω διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει μια συσχέτιση με την ΙΨΔ όπως κ όλες οι ασθένειες λένε κάποιες έρευνες ότι ξεκινάνε απ το έντερο.. Τι να πω.. Ο ψυχολόγος μου δεν πιστεύει ότι τίποτα εναλλακτικό δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει την χημεία του εγκεφάλου την σεροτινινη δηλ. Εκτός απ τα χάπια

----------


## eleni.p

> Είναι κρίμα που πολλοί ψυχολόγοι πιστεύουν αυτά τα αισχρά πράγματα... Για μένα είναι μη επαρκείς ενημερωμένοι και εκτός επί τούτο παρακινουν ανθρώπους να πάρουν χάπια. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά αποδείξεις ότι έχουνε κάνει μετρήσεις στην χημεία του εγκεφάλου, και ότι έχει βρεθεί ότι η χαμηλή σεροτινινη είναι η αιτία για την πρόκληση ψυχικών διαταραχών... Και ότι με τα χάπια διορθώνεται αυτήν η χημεία.. Το άρθρο αυτό το λέει ξεκάθαρα... Διάβασε το και μην μπλέξεις με ψυχοτροπα.. Είμαι εδώ να σε δώσω τα φώτα μου για εναλλακτικές θεραπείες..
> 
> https://www.maniokatathlipsi.gr/2013...cal_imbalance/
> 
> Όσο για αυτό που λες ότι τα προβιοτικα συνδέονται με ψυχικές διαταραχες η απάντηση μου είναι ίσως! αν σκεφτούμε ότι βοηθούν στο να μεταβολιζουν σωστά την τροφή μας, άρα εδώ δεν κολλάει το η τροφή ην το φάρμακο μας του Ιπποκράτη;; από ένα διαταραγμένο έντερο προφανώς ο οργανισμός δεν παίρνει όλα τα στοιχεία από τις τροφές...
> 
> Μην εμπιστεύεσαι τους ψυχιατρους και μην τους θεωρείς ως αυθεντία και ότι αυτοί ξέρουν τι σου χρειάζεται... Έχει γίνει πολύ της μόδας να παίρνουμε χάπια σήμερα λες και είναι παστιλιες και καραμελες.. Πάω πάσο για όσους έχουν σχιζοφρένεια... Μερικοί μπορεί να γίνουν επικυνδινοι και για τον εαυτό τους όταν δεν έχουν κάτι να τους θολώνει λίγο.. Τα αντιψυχωτικα είναι κάποια προσωρινή λύση για αυτούς...


https://www.mdedge.com/psychiatry/ar...implicated-ocd δες λίγο αυτό, συμφωνώ κ εγώ μαζί σου εγώ είμαι υπέρ της εναλλακτικής εφόσον δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό κ επικινδυνο, πχ εγώ είχα υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδία ανέβασα 200 παλμούς πήγα σε καμία 10ρια καρδιολόγος κ μου είπαν χάπια η ablation φυσικά όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι κάτι επικινδυνο κ έτσι πήγα σε κάποιον παθολόγο κ μου έδωσε κάποια σπαγγειρικα ιαματα δεν ξέρω αν αυτά έκαναν δουλειά ή ήταν η ιδέα μου πάντως έχω να το πάθω γύρω στα 3 χρονια, εκεί που κάθε 3 και λίγο ήμουν στα έκτακτα των νοσοκομειων.. Γι αυτό θα αρχίσω κ τώρα την cbd κ ας μου λέει ότι δε θα κάνει τίποτα.. Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ κ εσένα που μου την προτεινες διάβασα κ αλλού ότι κάνει δουλειά.. Μακαρι

----------


## Nefeli28

Παλεύω με την ΙΔΨ από τα 7 μου.
Είμαι 42 και έχω ζήσει όλη μου τη ζωή με αυτό. Έκανα 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία χωρίς κανένα φάρμακο. Γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη.
Πριν 1 βδομάδα άρχισα αντικαταθλιπτικα μετα από κρίση που με γύρισε πίσω δεκαετίες. 
Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. 
Καποιες φορές τα φάρμακα χρειάζονται. Κακά τα ψέματα κάποιοι είναι πολύ σοβαρά και δεν παλευεται αλλιώς...

----------


## eleni.p

> Παλεύω με την ΙΔΨ από τα 7 μου.
> Είμαι 42 και έχω ζήσει όλη μου τη ζωή με αυτό. Έκανα 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία χωρίς κανένα φάρμακο. Γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη.
> Πριν 1 βδομάδα άρχισα αντικαταθλιπτικα μετα από κρίση που με γύρισε πίσω δεκαετίες. 
> Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. 
> Καποιες φορές τα φάρμακα χρειάζονται. Κακά τα ψέματα κάποιοι είναι πολύ σοβαρά και δεν παλευεται αλλιώς...


Συμφωνώ απλά πως κρίνεται η σοβαρότητα της καθέ περίπτωσης? Εγω ας πούμε δεν κάνω καταναγκασμους έκανα με το πλησιμο των χεριών αλλά με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου κ κυρίως ενως βιβλίου το σταμάτησα εγώ έχω ιδεοληψιεςπορει να τις έχω όλη μέρα κ να υπάρχουν μέρες που να μην έχω τίποτα. Γενικά εχω ήπια μορφή απ ότι μου είπε.? Εσένα 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας δε σε βοήθησαν καθόλου?

----------


## menis_64

> https://www.mdedge.com/psychiatry/ar...implicated-ocd δες λίγο αυτό, συμφωνώ κ εγώ μαζί σου εγώ είμαι υπέρ της εναλλακτικής εφόσον δεν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό κ επικινδυνο, πχ εγώ είχα υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδία ανέβασα 200 παλμούς πήγα σε καμία 10ρια καρδιολόγος κ μου είπαν χάπια η ablation φυσικά όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι κάτι επικινδυνο κ έτσι πήγα σε κάποιον παθολόγο κ μου έδωσε κάποια σπαγγειρικα ιαματα δεν ξέρω αν αυτά έκαναν δουλειά ή ήταν η ιδέα μου πάντως έχω να το πάθω γύρω στα 3 χρονια, εκεί που κάθε 3 και λίγο ήμουν στα έκτακτα των νοσοκομειων.. Γι αυτό θα αρχίσω κ τώρα την cbd κ ας μου λέει ότι δε θα κάνει τίποτα.. Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ κ εσένα που μου την προτεινες διάβασα κ αλλού ότι κάνει δουλειά.. Μακαρι


ειναι κριμα να σαμποταρει κανεις καποια εναλλαχτικη μεθοδο, ακομη χειροτερα για μενα αν αυτος που το κανει ειναι του τομεα της ψυχικης υγειας... δεν εχει να κερδισει κατι για να σου προτεινει ως μοναδικη λυση τα ψυχοτροπα σκευασματα... αντε παλια ηξερα οτι οι ψυχιατροι αν εγραφαν πιο πολλα ψυχοτροπα σκευασματα και μπορουσαν και το προωθουσαν στον κοσμο οτι θα τους βοηθουσαν, επαιρναν bonus! ποσες συνταγες καταφερες να δωσεις στον κοσμο του ladose... 150 σε εναν μηνα!! ευγε!! παρε και ενα 5000 χιλιαδες ευρω δωρο απο την εταιρεια που τα παρασκευαζει!

----------


## eleni.p

> ειναι κριμα να σαμποταρει κανεις καποια εναλλαχτικη μεθοδο, ακομη χειροτερα για μενα αν αυτος που το κανει ειναι του τομεα της ψυχικης υγειας... δεν εχει να κερδισει κατι για να σου προτεινει ως μοναδικη λυση τα ψυχοτροπα σκευασματα... αντε παλια ηξερα οτι οι ψυχιατροι αν εγραφαν πιο πολλα ψυχοτροπα σκευασματα και μπορουσαν και το προωθουσαν στον κοσμο οτι θα τους βοηθουσαν, επαιρναν bonus! ποσες συνταγες καταφερες να δωσεις στον κοσμο του ladose... 150 σε εναν μηνα!! ευγε!! παρε και ενα 5000 χιλιαδες ευρω δωρο απο την εταιρεια που τα παρασκευαζει!


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι, λίγοι είναι αυτοί που 
Στηρίζουν τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες αλλά και σαν placebo να το δεις αν εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα με βοηθήσει θα με βοηθήσει αντίθετα αν έχω φόβο για τα φάρμακα μπορεί κ στην ιδέα να γίνω χειρότερα

----------


## menis_64

> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι, λίγοι είναι αυτοί που 
> Στηρίζουν τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες αλλά και σαν placebo να το δεις αν εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα με βοηθήσει θα με βοηθήσει αντίθετα αν έχω φόβο για τα φάρμακα μπορεί κ στην ιδέα να γίνω χειρότερα


η αυθυποβολη εχει μεγαλη δυναμη και δυστυχως δεν ειναι αρκετοι σε θεση να καταλαβουν αν τους βοηθησε εν τελη το χαπι ή ιδεα οτι παιρνουν ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο, Οποτε αυτο που αισθανονται θα τους φυγει, αρα αυτο που παιρνουν τους βοηθαει, αρα αφου παιρνω αυτο που θα με βοηθησει, νιωθω καλυτερα... αρα γινομαι καλυτερα...και τελικα αυτο-θεραπευομαι! το ματζουνι ενω ηταν αχρηστο, αυτοι εγιναν καλα απο μονοι τους..... και νομιζουν οτι τους βοηθησαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, και αν πεις και καμια κουβεντα παραπανω πουλανε και μουρη οτι οντως αισθανοταν να τους βοηθαει το αντικαταθλιπτικο.. εγω γιατι και ποτε δεν ειδα βοηθεια??? τελος παντων μακρυ το θεμα... χαιρομαι που εισαι απο αυτους που δεν πεφτουν με την μια στα ψυχοτροπα

----------


## eleni.p

> η αυθυποβολη εχει μεγαλη δυναμη και δυστυχως δεν ειναι αρκετοι σε θεση να καταλαβουν αν τους βοηθησε εν τελη το χαπι ή ιδεα οτι παιρνουν ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο, Οποτε αυτο που αισθανονται θα τους φυγει, αρα αυτο που παιρνουν τους βοηθαει, αρα αφου παιρνω αυτο που θα με βοηθησει, νιωθω καλυτερα... αρα γινομαι καλυτερα...και τελικα αυτο-θεραπευομαι! το ματζουνι ενω ηταν αχρηστο, αυτοι εγιναν καλα απο μονοι τους..... και νομιζουν οτι τους βοηθησαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, και αν πεις και καμια κουβεντα παραπανω πουλανε και μουρη οτι οντως αισθανοταν να τους βοηθαει το αντικαταθλιπτικο.. εγω γιατι και ποτε δεν ειδα βοηθεια??? τελος παντων μακρυ το θεμα... χαιρομαι που εισαι απο αυτους που δεν πεφτουν με την μια στα ψυχοτροπα


Ευχαριστω πολύ ελπίζω να βρεθεί εναλλακτική λύση!!!!

----------


## menis_64

> Ευχαριστω πολύ ελπίζω να βρεθεί εναλλακτική λύση!!!!


και εσυ καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και οτι χρειαστεις στειλε και πμ αν θες

----------


## eleni.p

> και εσυ καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και οτι χρειαστεις στειλε και πμ αν θες


Να είσαι καλά,!!!

----------


## Nefeli28

Συμφωνώ στο να είναι κάποιος προσεκτικός με τα φάρμακα και να το παλεύει όσο μπορεί χωρίς αυτά, αλλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις σοβαρές που χρειάζονται φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Όλα είναι σχετικά. 
Καλό είναι να μην βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα. Ούτε να προτρέπουμε ούτε να αποτρέπουμε από φάρμακα γιατί αφενός δεν είμαστε αρμόδιοι, όλοι πονεμένοι είμαστε εδώ μέσα και αφετέρου κάποιων η ζωή είναι σε μια κλωστή από καταθλιψεις, ιδψ, κρίσεις πανικού κλπ

----------


## eleni.p

Πήρα την πρώτη μου σταγόνα cbd δεν είμαι σίγουρη για την δοσολογία.. Υπάρχει ένας γιατρός που συνεργάζονται λετε ότι θα πρέπει να τον δω?

----------

